# Need Someone W/ Salt Spreader To Help Me



## nssullivan (Jan 20, 2006)

Need Some Help With An Account At I 90 & Rt 20 In Hampshire Il I Picked This Account Up On Friday Morning 12-1-06 And I Need Somebody W/ Salt Spreader That Can Help Me Out On Monday 12-4-06. Owner Just Called Me And Decided He Wants To Do Salt.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

you better get on the phone with some guys in your area to bail you out thats tomorrow


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

when do you need the help, tonight or during the day tomorrow. let me know we could get up there to help. leave a number where we could call you. im about 45 min to an hour away.


----------



## nssullivan (Jan 20, 2006)

email me at [email protected] and i will give you my phone number


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

email sent


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

..................................


----------



## nssullivan (Jan 20, 2006)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thank You Everybody Who Replied I Got It Covered
Thank You Bnc
And Thanks To Plowsite.com For Being Here For Us


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

glad we could help you out, bnc and grassbusters kick a**!!!!!!! lol


----------

